# 95 max



## fireman481 (Jul 28, 2003)

the K/E just stopped working. both transmitters are dead.
any ideas??

i going to check the bats tomorrow


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

k/e?

i'm sorry... what's that...?


----------



## fireman481 (Jul 28, 2003)

Keyless Entry..


its in a 95 max and it just stopped working.
any idea why?????


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

try reprogramming and the batteries... if the batteries died, they might lose their programming... I honestly don't know.

consult the ORG for the instructions. you will find them under the 4th gen section in the FAQ sticky.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

This thread was started over a month ago??????????? Where is the Fireman? What`s going on with the k/e?


----------



## fireman481 (Jul 28, 2003)

*K/E 95 Max*

here i am.....i have been real busy. i havent had time to reprogram the remotes yet. will drop a line when i do......


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Nero played the violin while Rome was burning. 

Just wondering there Fireman, sounds like a blower motor gone bad but now a days it is probably some relay switch or something of the like.....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> *sounds like a blower motor gone bad*


huh?

btw, nice maxima section post whorin... hehe


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *huh?
> btw, nice maxima section post whorin... hehe  *


I don't think this would count as post whorin since Lee isn't here.
*shrug*


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

You might check the relay on the keyless entry. If both remotes have died, its likely not a battery problem with the remote, but something on the car side of the system.


----------

